# Replacing dash lights



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

I need to replace the bulbs for the dash lights in my '69 GTO. Anybody know the easiest way to do this? I shouldn't have to pull the dash out, right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

yup, dash has to come out.


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

Unless you have tiny hands and fingers, the dash needs to come out. On my 68 there are too many wires and other stuff to get to the bulbs without removing the dash. It's not too bad of a job though. Bit of advice.....while you have it out, replace ALL of the bulbs!


----------

